# Kayak fishing on a budget



## Austin 419 (Aug 16, 2015)

Looking to get into Kayak fishing by spring time and wanting a good boat that will last and I won't have to upgrade sooner than later if I get hooked. I can't afford say a Hobie or Predator but like the Wilderness, Jackson, and couple othet brands. I like the price of the Wilderness Ride 115 but open to other suggestions. Best bang for my buck that I'll get good use and time out of. Appreciate it guys.


----------



## Raylander (Aug 16, 2015)

Vibe Kayaks. Best bang for $ imo


----------



## Austin 419 (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks, I've looked at those also. On second thought the cheaper I can get out, but still have a quality kayak, the better.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Aug 16, 2015)

Perception Pescador 12

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/perception-pescador-12-angler-sit-on-top-kayak?repChildCatid=1503014







[/URL][/IMG]


You can get this boat at Academy for $399 when it goes on sale.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Aug 16, 2015)

*Check out Craiglist*

Check out Craiglist and buy a used one.  Just be careful have someone go with you to look at it. They are on there for sale all the time.  I bought all four of my Malibu Stealth's from craiglist used there is not anything wrong with them and I picked them up for less than half the cost of new ones.


----------



## Austin 419 (Aug 16, 2015)

ForsythGlock said:


> Perception Pescador 12
> 
> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/perception-pescador-12-angler-sit-on-top-kayak?repChildCatid=1503014
> 
> ...



Ive looked at the Striker but haven't been able to find a Pescador in store yet. I was thinking I wanted something stable enough to stand from but like I said I'm a new to all this so not sure if it would be useful for me or not. I know the Pescador isn't sturdy enough for standing


----------



## ForsythGlock (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah, if you want to stand up, this would not be the boat for you.


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 16, 2015)

Ascend


----------



## Randy (Aug 16, 2015)

Buy used.  Especially if you can firm a prostaffer selling last year's for a new one.


----------



## Austin 419 (Aug 17, 2015)

worleyburd86 said:


> Vibe Kayaks. Best bang for $ imo



I assume you're referring to the Sea Ghost package? 13 footer seems long but I guess the longer, the better tracking it will have. Anyone ever been in a spot where a 13 footer was too long?


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 17, 2015)

Austin 419 said:


> I assume you're referring to the Sea Ghost package? 13 footer seems long but I guess the longer, the better tracking it will have. Anyone ever been in a spot where a 13 footer was too long?



If there's no transport issue should be great.


----------



## Austin 419 (Aug 17, 2015)

cklem said:


> If there's no transport issue should be great.



I have a jeep Lol


----------



## Austin 419 (Aug 17, 2015)

Really really have my eyes set on the Cuda 12. If I can convince myself it's worth the price


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Aug 17, 2015)

*Yaks*

I got two 12's and two 14's my son and I always use the 14's they are more stable and can stand up in them easier.  They are slower but more comfortable in the long run.  But the Malibu Stealths have a deck built to stand on.  They are pricey new, I got all mine used off craiglist for $600 each.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Aug 17, 2015)

Doboy Dawg said:


> I got two 12's and two 14's my son and I always use the 14's they are more stable and can stand up in them easier.  They are slower but more comfortable in the long run.  But the Malibu Stealths have a deck built to stand on.  They are pricey new, I got all mine used off craiglist for $600 each.



Wow, you got good deals on those.  They are NICE boats.


----------



## Randy (Aug 18, 2015)

Pay now or pay later...


----------



## Austin 419 (Aug 18, 2015)

Randy said:


> Pay now or pay later...


That's what I keep telling myself haha


----------



## Chap (Aug 18, 2015)

There are some good options out there for cheap.  You don't have to pay up for one of the big name, trendy kayaks to get a good boat that performs well.

The issues that you need to look for in an inexpensive kayak are weight capacity and hull strength.  

I have a Vibe Sea Ghost and I love it.  I also like the Ascends, but some people say the seat can break loose out of the mounts, and the hull can flex.  There is also a tandem Perception at Dick's that I have my eye on that is pretty inexpensive.

Anyway, you have a lot of options.  It doesn't take $1000 to buy a quality kayak.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 18, 2015)

Be patient and buy used one or two years old. You can get a top of the line boat for a reasonable price.


----------



## Randy (Aug 18, 2015)

Chap said:


> It doesn't take $1000 to buy a quality kayak.



Yes it pretty much does.  Unless you buy used.


----------



## Chap (Aug 18, 2015)

Randy said:


> Yes it pretty much does.  Unless you buy used.


----------



## Austin 419 (Aug 18, 2015)

Buy once, cry once. I dont like buying things used. Personal Experience and preference. Im leaning towards buying the best I can afford so i wont be seeking something more shortly after buying the first. If that makes sense


----------



## Randy (Aug 18, 2015)

Austin 419 said:


> Buy once, cry once. I dont like buying things used. Personal Experience and preference. Im leaning towards buying the best I can afford so i wont be seeking something more shortly after buying the first. If that makes sense


That is exactly what you should do.  And paddle before you buy.


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Aug 18, 2015)

Ascend FS 128T - $750 at Bass Pro, the most boat you will get for the money.  I have used mine all summer, salt, rivers, ponds, can easily take a trolling motor.  For Christmas, ask Santa for BP gift cards (I had a bunch, got mine for $300 out of pocket).

It was designed for fishing, sit on top, adjustable seat that swivles, can stand in it (Im a little top heavy, so I do not stand unless I have to).  Lots of storage, Place for 5 Gal Livewell behind seat, adjustable anchor trolley (Get 1 ft for still water, 3 ft for river of heavy chain to use for your anchor)

It is a fishing machine!!!

I've towed it on top of my SUV, bed of truck, and 5x8 trailer.  I bought a kayak cart if I need to drag it, I have pulled it up from my back yard, up a steep hill (steeper than most boat ramps) with little to not effort.  If you need to lift it, you can do it by yourself, but MUCH easier with 2 people.

You will spend more for similar features in other boats.

Do a search on GON, Youtube to see other reviews.  They had an issue with the seals around the trap doors leaking when it rains or you are taking white water, I have had little issues with mine.  You can easily seal them if you need to.

I am thinking about welding a caring cart to pull behind my ATV so I can hit some of my beaver ponds on my hunting property.


----------



## Austin 419 (Aug 18, 2015)

I've seen cheap thin plastic, warped hulls, and like you said leaky seals complaint all over the Web


----------



## BVasi (Aug 18, 2015)

The ascend FS12T is a pretty good kayak, the seal did leak but it was too easy to fix, I'v taken mine 3 mile offshore in Tx no problems at all


----------



## Chap (Aug 19, 2015)

All it takes in a cursory search around Youtube and you will easily see that it doesn't take $1000 to get a good kayak.  That was a silly comment above.


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Aug 19, 2015)

Austin 419 said:


> I've seen cheap thin plastic, warped hulls, and like you said leaky seals complaint all over the Web



10-4, 

If you store it right, not creating pressure points, or leaving it sitting/ baking in the hot sun day after day, I have had zero issues with mine.  

I think you have to do this with any boat.

I am not looking to break any paddling records, I want to get from point A to point B, and catch fish, as comfortably as possible.  

That is what my boat provides me.

GL


----------



## PopPop (Aug 19, 2015)

Big Cedar Creek Outfitters in Cave Springs Ga. has some used Johnson Outdoors boats for sale that can be bought at a fair price.


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 19, 2015)

I think the biggest complaint folks have about the ascend plastic warping or whatever is due to the fact that their stored outside, exposed to the elements, I don't recommend leaving anything stored out in the back yard if you want it to last, and sure their are kayaks made with better material than bass pro brand, but cost much more, if money is no issue then buy a hobie or whatever, I'm happy with my ascend 128, I need to reseal hatches,( known factory defect due to sub par sealant material), but for $20 I can live with making the upgrade myself. I can't imagine a seat being more comfy in a kayak than mine, and to deal with the seat popping out when I lean back, I just strapped it to some of the cargo hooks on the deck with strong cable zip ties, problem solved. I'm completely satisfied with mine while only fishing mountain lakes with it, with that said there are better products than ascend boats.


----------



## Randy (Aug 19, 2015)

I should say kayaks most people want to fish from.  Yes ocean kayak still has the Prowler 13 and Caper for
Less than $1000 barely.   Native still has the Redfish that may be below $1000.  Honors are all more.  Jack sons are all more. Old Town has some Sit ins for less than $1000. I believe all the Feel Free Lures are more than $1000.

As I said when you look at kayaks below $1000 they all have old style seats and aren't comfortable for long periods to most.  If that all you can afford them start there.  But I am betting you move up before long.


----------



## sweatequity (Aug 19, 2015)

*Jackson Cruise or Cuda*

As Randy said, not much out there quality for under 1k. You can buy a cruise for right at a 1K new and you can find them used for less. 

A cuda 12 used can be found for around 1K too. I have both models and love them.

1. Seat comfort
2. Weight-  cuda and cruise both `75 pounds
3. how well does it paddle?
4. Ability to add mods


----------



## jimbo1187 (Aug 20, 2015)

Keep an eye on craigslist. Deals come up all the time on slightly used boats.


----------



## Cage (Aug 20, 2015)

Austin 419 said:


> Ive looked at the Striker but haven't been able to find a Pescador in store yet. I was thinking I wanted something stable enough to stand from but like I said I'm a new to all this so not sure if it would be useful for me or not. I know the Pescador isn't sturdy enough for standing



If you are trying to stay under 1,000 . . you really cant beat the Ascend FS12T or FS12 from Bass Pro

if you can fork out a little more. . the Jackson Cuda's are awesome yaks


----------



## Cage (Aug 20, 2015)

Chap said:


> I have a Vibe Sea Ghost and I love it.  I also like the Ascends, but some people say the seat can break loose out of the mounts, and the hull can flex.  There is also a tandem Perception at Dick's that I have my eye on that is pretty inexpensive.



the decks do flex for sure. the seat issue was redesigned and fixed on the 2015 model.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 20, 2015)

A little searching on Craigslist found a couple newer model top end used boats for around 800 that run 1500 new. I don't see it getting much cheaper than that for a quality yak.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 22, 2015)

All this talk about flexing decks makes me think of how much flex my old town canoe has.........but you never hear anyone complain about it!!!


----------



## Randy (Aug 22, 2015)

Flex in a canoe is a good thing though.


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Aug 30, 2015)

One thing about finding a good used yak is you may also get some accessories in the deal. Rod holders, paddle, PFD etc. If you go new be sure and factor in the cost of at the least a paddle, PFD, and one rod holder.

Look for local kayak pages on Facebook, they are always listing good deals.


----------



## jcarleto (Aug 31, 2015)

I complain about my Old Town Predator flex all the time.  I can't use the seat in the high position.  If I do, and hit a rock or stump, the boat will flex and one side of the seat will come out of the tracks and it dumps me overboard.  Customer Service was no help.  I tried some shims, but eventually got tired of climbing back out of the water back into the boat and just use the seat in the low position.  Otherwise, I like the boat.

I admit that I am heavy (250), and my wife, who is quite significantly lighter, does not suffer the same problem in her identical boat.  Although, it does also flex visibly on bumps as well.


----------



## Randy (Aug 31, 2015)

jcarleto said:


> I complain about my Old Town Predator flex all the time.  I can't use the seat in the high position.  If I do, and hit a rock or stump, the boat will flex and one side of the seat will come out of the tracks and it dumps me overboard.  Customer Service was no help.  I tried some shims, but eventually got tired of climbing back out of the water back into the boat and just use the seat in the low position.  Otherwise, I like the boat.
> 
> I admit that I am heavy (250), and my wife, who is quite significantly lighter, does not suffer the same problem in her identical boat.  Although, it does also flex visibly on bumps as well.



Did you ever get the new strap kit?


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 3, 2015)

jcarleto said:


> I complain about my Old Town Predator flex all the time.  I can't use the seat in the high position.  If I do, and hit a rock or stump, the boat will flex and one side of the seat will come out of the tracks and it dumps me overboard.  Customer Service was no help.  I tried some shims, but eventually got tired of climbing back out of the water back into the boat and just use the seat in the low position.  Otherwise, I like the boat.
> 
> I admit that I am heavy (250), and my wife, who is quite significantly lighter, does not suffer the same problem in her identical boat.  Although, it does also flex visibly on bumps as well.


Interesting!!!


----------



## jcarleto (Sep 3, 2015)

*Strap Kit*

Randy:

I tried dual straps.  Once the boat flexes and spreads and the rear seat bracket comes out of the track on one side, the fact the front bracket is secured makes no difference.  Over you go.

The only way to really fix it I can see is to put an anchor pin or bolt through the track into the seat frame on each side.  This would, of course, make it a real pain to move the seat into the low position.  You'd basically have to get out and use tools to move the seat between positions.  Then the hole for the anchor pin could always crack.  Not a perfect solution.

Another option would be to machine the rear tracks out of Aluminum or something, making them about twice as wide.  It couldn't come out then.  Then you'd have $2,000.00 seat brackets on a $1,500.00 yak.


----------



## YakinChuck (Sep 3, 2015)

I have 2 pelicans i picked up at Academy Sports. I have gotten some good use out of them. They are great for getting started.


----------



## YakSAM1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Don't waste your money on crappy ascend kayaks I've seen more ppl selling them then any thing but seen em the same ppl say how much they love them I would not personally buy it there is so much more options then those kayaks


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 4, 2015)

jcarleto said:


> I complain about my Old Town Predator flex all the time.  I can't use the seat in the high position.  If I do, and hit a rock or stump, the boat will flex and one side of the seat will come out of the tracks and it dumps me overboard.  Customer Service was no help.  I tried some shims, but eventually got tired of climbing back out of the water back into the boat and just use the seat in the low position.  Otherwise, I like the boat.
> 
> I admit that I am heavy (250), and my wife, who is quite significantly lighter, does not suffer the same problem in her identical boat.  Although, it does also flex visibly on bumps as well.





jcarleto said:


> Randy:
> 
> I tried dual straps.  Once the boat flexes and spreads and the rear seat bracket comes out of the track on one side, the fact the front bracket is secured makes no difference.  Over you go.
> 
> ...



You'd think if you spent 1500.00 on a kayak you wouldn't be having any of those issues........


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 5, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> You'd think if you spent 1500.00 on a kayak you wouldn't be having any of those issues........



Agreed!!! If I paid that much I wouldn't think much about having to make repairs or upgrades. I don't mind minor modifications if the price is right.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 6, 2015)

YakSAM1 said:


> Don't waste your money on crappy ascend kayaks I've seen more ppl selling them then any thing but seen em the same ppl say how much they love them I would not personally buy it there is so much more options then those kayaks


these are the kind of post that really kill me^^^^When you come on here to bash another brand just because your fishing out of something different  or read something on the inner web with no attempt at offering any sound advice.In order to give a biased assessment of a boat first you must have owned one and paddled it for a while.I don't care what you fish out of what matters to me is what kind of fish are you putting over the side,it could be a rubber doughnut floatie you paid $5.00 bucks for at wal mart.....the key word in the OP's original post was kayak fishing on a "budget"


cklem said:


> Agreed!!! If I paid that much I wouldn't think much about having to make repairs or upgrades. I don't mind minor modifications if the price is right.



It's becoming increasingly clear that there is no perfect boat,they all have there flaws,no matter what you pay for it.........Just figure out what you want to spend, research and paddle the different brands within that budget ,get you something and go fishing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> these are the kind of post that really kill me^^^^When you come on here to bash another brand just because your fishing out of something different  or read something on the inner web with no attempt at offering any sound advice.In order to give a biased assessment of a boat first you must have owned one and paddled it for a while.I don't care what you fish out of what matters to me is what kind of fish are you putting over the side,it could be a rubber doughnut floatie you paid $5.00 bucks for at wal mart.....the key word in the OP's original post was kayak fishing on a "budget"
> 
> 
> It's becoming increasingly clear that there is no perfect boat,they all have there flaws,no matter what you pay for it.........Just figure out what you want to spend, research and paddle the different brands within that budget ,get you something and go fishing



^^^This^^^

Every person is different, every center of balance is different, and every style of yaking and fishing is different. Get what works for you and enjoy it while God sees fit to keep you here.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 6, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> these are the kind of post that really kill me^^^^When you come on here to bash another brand just because your fishing out of something different  or read something on the inner web with no attempt at offering any sound advice.In order to give a biased assessment of a boat first you must have owned one and paddled it for a while.I don't care what you fish out of what matters to me is what kind of fish are you putting over the side,it could be a rubber doughnut floatie you paid $5.00 bucks for at wal mart.....the key word in the OP's original post was kayak fishing on a "budget"
> 
> 
> It's becoming increasingly clear that there is no perfect boat,they all have there flaws,no matter what you pay for it.........Just figure out what you want to spend, research and paddle the different brands within that budget ,get you something and go fishing



True!!! I would love to have a high dollar yak for using a couple dozen times a year, but I could be called a tight wad, lol that's why I went with the ascend 128, after some inexpensive modifications, I couldn't be more pleased with it. I just don't get why folks don't see things for what they are, I know a guy that fishes from a Walmart sun dolphin and loves it, I say good for him, they seem a little Micky mouse to me, but if he likes it, who am I to say.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 7, 2015)

cklem said:


> True!!! I would love to have a high dollar yak for using a couple dozen times a year, but I could be called a tight wad, lol that's why I went with the ascend 128, after some inexpensive modifications, I couldn't be more pleased with it. I just don't get why folks don't see things for what they are, I know a guy that fishes from a Walmart sun dolphin and loves it, I say good for him, they seem a little Micky mouse to me, but if he likes it, who am I to say.



I fish a lot out of my kayak and don't expect to have to baby it.Some of the places I fish requires you to have to be rough on your yak and gear,so I don't need nor want anything I paid so much money for I'm scared to drag it across rocks or get muddy.....Having lower back issues one of the most important things for me is having a comfortable seat and I can fish out of my yak all day without any back pain.Before I bought my new yak I researched it on the internet and kept  reading guys talking about how it didn't preform well in white water.Well I contacted someone I knew that had fished one in a fast flowing river for a year and ask him how it preformed in white water and he told me it did fine well low and behold it has far exceeded my expectations on fast moving waters,I've had it below dam releases of 10,000 cfs.I know the young generation thinks that everything they read on the internet is true but it aint.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 7, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I fish a lot out of my kayak and don't expect to have to baby it.Some of the places I fish requires you to have to be rough on your yak and gear,so I don't need nor want anything I paid so much money for I'm scared to drag it across rocks or get muddy.....Having lower back issues one of the most important things for me is having a comfortable seat and I can fish out of my yak all day without any back pain.Before I bought my new yak I researched it on the internet and kept  reading guys talking about how it didn't preform well in white water.Well I contacted someone I knew that had fished one in a fast flowing river for a year and ask him how it preformed in white water and he told me it did fine well low and behold it has far exceeded my expectations on fast moving waters,I've had it below dam releases of 10,000 cfs.I know the young generation thinks that everything they read on the internet is true but it aint.


True, sometimes I read reviews and have to think, does this person have a personal agenda? Or do they work for a company that competes for business? You know what I'm saying?


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 9, 2015)

cklem said:


> True, sometimes I read reviews and have to think, does this person have a personal agenda? Or do they work for a company that competes for business? *You know what I'm saying? *



I know exactly what your saying.


----------

